# <3 Me. & Appaloosas.



## eriray (Aug 19, 2009)

LOL - my boyfriend has an appaloosa - his first horse and now he is totally into appaloosas. His boy is 4 and just an awesome gelding! Good bloodlines too - lots of foundation appaloosa and foundation QH. He likes the good old lines and looks up his horse's lineage all the time.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

He's sure a looker! Nice trailer you guys have by the way =]

Let's see, my day so far... Well, I had my Spanish class at 8 am. Went okay, as usual. Then I walked back to my duplex for an hour, waiting for history to start. I like my teacher. She is funny, and we get in debates all the time. Then, my speech class was canceled! Yes! I just hope it wasn't because the teacher was sick :? Then I would feel bad.

In... a little less than an hour, my freind wants me to go help her find a dress at Catos? I don't know, I have never been. I bought the most BEAUTIFUL light blue/silk/elegant dress from Goodwill for three dollars. That's my shopping, and garage sales.

Then, at 1 pm I have my horse riding class (which is a joke, sadly  I took it _learn _and try to _better _my riding. Not just saddle an old horse and ride in a circle with no supervision!) But, I am hoping she will let me use an English saddle, as I have never sat in one 

Then, when my boyfreind gets out of class around three, he will get his camera and we will go see Bo, as I need pictures of us working in the round pen on 'Join-Up' for a presentation I have to give in my speech class here pretty quick. After that, it's off to Wally World, haha!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello,

Yeah, I don't have a math class until 5:30 pm tonight :lol: So, usually I spend the day cleaning, I found out that, since I don't qualify for Work Study at my school, the Equestrian Center can't hire me, and if they did, it would so less work, it wouldn't be worth it....

On a good note, yesterday, I rode in an English saddle for the very first time! It was really exciting. This one girl there, who is supposed to be one of our 'teachers' (everyone there is Western riders) was all like, "Who wants to ride in an English saddle?" I raised my hand,and she was like "Why? They are hard to keep balance."

I replied, "I know. I have good balance." I don't know why she was making a big deal of it. The supervisor said I could, she placed the people in 'charge' of our class. Anyway, the girl frowned at me and she said, "You know you have to get up a different way?"

I nodded, and the boy behind me said, "I can leg her up." Well, she got all mad and headed to the arena on her own horse. The boy helped me up in the saddle. I will post pictures as soon as my boyfriend gets them off my phone for me. But anyway, it wasn't hard to keep balance at all! It was actually really fun, and I think a smoother ride. 

Then, I went over to the stables and saw Bo. He was being a butt! But the main horse trainer lunged him in the big round pen as he _finally _moved a colt he was working with. I was glad Bo acted up for him too (just too prove it wasn't me, it was the horse) Bo was just plain rude! When he didn't get to go his way, he would turn and buck, kick out, not be nice. I wanted to use a whip for a while now, but, the trainer always said 'no'. Well, after he saw how Bo was behaving, he said he would help me more, and use a whip. Yes! Some discipline! After Bo showed submission (which was funny becuase it was as soon as i brought out a whip) we saddled him, and the trainer rode him. Then I did. It was the best ride ever!!! But the trainer said next time, when Bo began bucking/kicking like that we would use the whip as a 'No' because that is dangerous and rude.

My boyfriend ALMOST has the pictures ready! Good thing too, as, I am running out of things to say at the moment..... Yay! Here is one:


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello again!!

I am at mom's house right now. Came to visit her for the weekend. I have spent the first part of the day in my classes, Spanish went as normal, History was fun. We talked about the Olympics, which are coming here right?? That will be good for the economy! Then in my speech class (I NEED to finish my outline really badly) we took a post-test to see how much we have learned. Yeah, I'm sure that will get _good _results.:?

Then, I had lunch with my boyfreind, and drove 2 1/2 hours to my mom's house. I slipped a halter on Indy. He did so good! When I go feed I will take it off of him, and if it cools off a little, we will work on yielding to pressure. Tomorrow, if everything goes right, I will be going on a trail ride with my older friend, yay!! Hopefully I can get some pictures of the trails and stuff. 

Nothing much else that I can think of really. I don't get to see Bo until Sunday, but that's alright. The barn will take good care of him for me


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh My Gosh! I have been so busy lately! I got my outline done and turned in finally. Yay! I give my speech on Friday. I'm already nervous, haha. I have math homework to do tonight, ick, and laundry (which stinks becuase I don't have a washer and dryer and have to go to a laundry mat). Yesterday, after I got back to my duplex, I had to clean house. I am _never _leaving my boyfriend and two cats here alone! My house turns into a salvage yard! 

Then, I worked four hours on that outline, but it is done. Thank goodness. I haven't got to see Bo yet, but today is not a good day either! I have too much other stuff to do. Well, better get busy!!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

*11/02/09*

Hi,

The past two weeks have been horrible. First, my low-level math class has gone downhill. I was doing so good, then factoring and polynomials came into the picture, I have always had problems with that. I got a zero on a homework assignment, and was sick, so have three assignments missing. I was supposed to have a test last Thursday, but I asked the teacher if I could have the weekend to study. She said yes, and I could take the test Monday (hince today). So, I go there, after studying and feel pretty good, and I find out I have to have ALL my homework turned in. Why didn't she tell me over the freakin weekend!? Now I will get a absence, a late grade, and grrrr! :evil:

On a good note, the weather has been really nice, and I got to ride my boy the day before yesterday =] It was so fun, yesterday I groomed him and spent some time with him. I was so worried about my test, and when my tolerance is short, I do simple stuff so I don't blow up on them for something I would normally take my time with. Looks like when I go see him today, that might be the case.

Someone stole the exhaust tip off my truck last night.... I wasn't thrilled about that, though thankfully they didn't still my ball and hitch. Which makes me think they weren't after money, just chrome, even though it was stainless steal....


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

*11/03/09*

Hi y'all,

So, today was an overall good day. I woke up at 7 am. Took a shower, got dressed, finished reading an awesome book, then ate lunch with my boyfriend =] 

The weather was so nice today! After lunch, I drove out to the barn to take care of Bo and the other horses, as my BO is away on vacation. I only had a couple hours to get everything done, so I worked Bo for 20 minutes in the round pen. He did so good! I think he is growing out of his 'rebellious teenager' stage for the most part. I do John Lyons 'round pen reasoning' with him. He was so submissive and willing today. Then he got groomed, and turned back into the pasture after a treat. Then i got the chores all done 

After that, Kirk helped me with my stupid math homework. I got it finished and turned into the teacher. I have till next Wednesday to take the test. I will probably take it tomorrow. Math class was difficult, we learned about multiplying and simplifying radicals. Bleh.

When people ask me what my horse's name is, i say Bo. Then they ask, "what is that short for?" uh... nothing? His name is Bo. But I normally call him bub, or bubba, especially when I am soothing him or asking him a question. He gets called his real name when he gets in trouble  And he knows it too, haha.

(Yes the above paragraph was very random...)


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

*11/05/09*

Hi everyone! 

Yesterday was a pretty crappy day. First, I had headache since I woke up. When I went to my joke of a horse riding class, the girl (so called rodeo team member) was a jerk. She told me I didn't know what bit I was using and I didn't put the head stall on right. Ugh. I knew EXACTLY what bit I was using, it was the same bit I used on Bo! All the other bits left were those cheap metal curb ones that come with a $20 bridle. Then, me and the two other riding students decided to go out in the pasture. We did not leave any gates open. We come back through the back gate, and the team members were freaking out saying, "A horse is loose! Y'all left the dang gate open!" then I heard the girl say, "They can't do anything right." I know for a fact we didn't leave the gates open, I watched the boy close them. And, the horse that got out is a fat Arabian that is the easiest of all horses to catch. Some rodeo guy jumps on his paint with a rope halter(you should never tie or ride with one) and tries to herd this white mare back into the arena. He gets frustrated cuz his horse won't listen ( I wonder why?) and then that girl comes up on her horse with a halter, and they both try to get the horse in, who is now eating and not caring that other horses are bumping into her...

The lady that works there, notices a calf roping gate open, and that was how the mare got out. If they had been doing their job, they would have caught her before then because she had to run down the chute that went ALL the way around the arena. 

Today on the other hand, was magnificent! I didn't have to put up with them. I got to ride Bo, my freind rode a horse for the first time (Shooter) my BO/trainer rode with us on his stallion, and his ex-wife rode her paint mare. It was awesome! :lol: My math class was heck, but, haha, the day went good. I also got money to pay the bills, yay!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

*11/07/2009*

Okay, I wasn't planning on getting on the computer at all, haha. I am so pleased with my colt Indy! Today, he led so good! (with the help of a cotton butt rope) and he took his wormer like a pro! It was a paste kind and it was apple flavored! First time I saw it, I wonder why they didn't think of it earlier?  So we led him to the rectangle run where he got lots of green grass and fun until I find a home for the old, cranky, appaloosa Magic! Then he will be able to go with the other horses =] 

Had good lunch, my grandma made chocolate pie, yum!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

*11/17/09*

Hello,

Wow, I have been so busy lately. The internet has been giving me trouble, I had my last speech to do, and I have a math test later today, grr. Plus, I filled an application out for Walmart, and I failed the assesment test!  I feel so dumb... But I know that God will provide for me, I just thought that was it. 

Oh well. Bo is doing good. He still has a problem of gettin too excited when I ask him to run with the saddle on and he crow hops or rears. I am going to try a new idea in the round pen today and see if that will help, or at least answer my questions. If it answers one question, that solved the problem, but if it answers another question, I will have to find a way to solve that problem... lol. 

I can't wait for Thanksgiving though! My nana's pumkpin pie, lol I know it is still like, 2 weeks away... Here is a recent pic of Bo and me, I feel so bad! I chopped off way more of his tail than I wanted!!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

*11/20/09*

Okay, in everyone's life there is good news and bad news. Which should I say first? Well, since I am in a _good _mood (yay) I will tell the good news first. I did figure out that when Bo galloped in the round pen with his saddle on, he did not buck. I also passed my low lever math course, so now I can take college algebra! Yay!  I called my dad, he sounded so happy. I also sold my old saddle, and got money, always a good thing. :wink:

The bad news, I will have to come up with a plan why Bo gets so excited and crow hops/rears when *I *ask him to gallop under saddle... college algebra won't be fun and probably very challenging, my B.O and his wife have gotten a divorce. That was sad, but he got to keep the house and land so everything was okay... until now... Now, he has decided heck with it, he is going to sell the place because his ex-wife won't leave him alone. So, that leaves me out of a place to keep Bo  That means I might have to end up taking him back home and no riding time!!!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

*11/21/09*

Hi 

Today was a good day. Yesterday by bit book came in and I watched part of the DVD. It is so awesome  It is very informational, and I love it.

Today, my nana and papa and me went to the Thanksgiving sinner at the fire hall. It's nice to visit with everyone. I'm glad to be home, though I am missing Bo, but enjoying Indy. Haha. I worked with Indy's feet today, and we worked on leading as well. He is coming along so good! 

Me and my mom went shopping and I picked up a new yarn girth (I needed one, my other one was falling apart:shock: ) and a new curb strap  There are so many more things I wish I could get my boys! Christmas is coming, so hopefully I can ask for horsie things from my relatives.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

*11/24/09*

Hello

Nothing really exciting has been happening these last few days. I worked and rode Bo briefly yesterday. It was awkward though, as my BO and his wife are getting a divorce. She moved out, but came back, and I was asked to lie about something :-( and I tried to get out of it. I just hate when they drag me in the middle. I will be BOTH of their friends, as I was before the divorce and I think they just try to fight over me. She always asks if I can help her with the miniature horses she _never _messes with, and he asks to go riding or work with his colts....

I will miss my boy over Thanksgiving, but now I have more time to work with Indy 

I can't think of anything else to say at the moment...


----------

